# Commercial roof repair



## DOW

Hi 
I came across a repair the other day and I am not sure what to recommend so I thought I would ask here.

It is a commercial building with about a 3/12 pitch. It has Granulated peal and stick on it now.They of course just want to fix the area where it is leaking.The total roof is about 75 ft by 75ft.They are wanting me to fix about 25ft in and take it to the top.So I am wondering what kind of material would you use? More peel and stick? If so what do you recomend at the seems. Some one I know suggested going over the granulated peal and stick with torch down, Is that possible?

Any and all ideas are welcome Thanks!!DM


----------



## shazapple

What are the other components of the roof? (insulation, coverboard, etc... or is it just modbit over a plywood deck?)


----------



## Grumpy

Etarnabond with primer. No guarantee. 

You could possibly torch to it. I've done that on temp repairs but can't speak for the longevity of the bond from torch modbit to SA mod bit. 

If insulation is present, and wet, and you want to do it right; you'll have to tear up the wet sections and replace the wet insulation.


----------



## 1985gt

Prime and cold app would work. IDK how well another S/A would stick to a granule surface, even with priming. IDK about torch or even mopping.


----------



## Billy Luttrell

Grumpy said:


> Etarnabond with primer. No guarantee.
> 
> You could possibly torch to it. I've done that on temp repairs but can't speak for the longevity of the bond from torch modbit to SA mod bit.
> 
> If insulation is present, and wet, and you want to do it right; you'll have to tear up the wet sections and replace the wet insulation.



You guys must have some super tough SA up in Chi town, the one time I tried to torch a patch on SA it burned through before I even had it hot enough to bleed.


----------



## BrianMcCallister

Commercial roof repair is an important factor in maintaining the structural integrity of your roof.Extreme weather conditions can adversly affect the integrity of your roofing system. So call best roofing company and save cost and your roof.

EPDM rubber


----------



## EcoTech

I would probably prime and torch or look into a coating, I would say Gaco S-2000 but that is not good on sloped roofs. Maybe look at tropical 901 elastomeric


----------



## FL Roofer

I would coat it with an elastomeric. Clean the roof area of loose granules and debris, spray or roll on the first layer, roll out the fabric and apply another coat of base or do another coat with a base that has the fabric in it, then two coats of top coat. 

I'm not sure if you could torch or not to it. I would find out and possibly consider that as an option. You could probably also do a cold process modified roof.


----------



## wfduggan

Cold process on a 3/12 is going to be pretty slippery. I've used it on less and had to nail the top of the sheets to keep them from slipping till the cold adhessive gasses off. which is probably why a peel-n-stick was used.

I notice you mentioned a leak, but what is the problem. Is it a puncture? is it a phantom leak? blisters? voids? flashing problems, wall problems?what's the issue? 

Need to know what the goal of the rapair is.


----------



## mrgrumpy1503

Spray cold app then roll your nylon material then spray cold app evenly. Let cure and dry couple days then spray roof coating


----------



## peacefully777

I'd just do it right and mechanically atrach 1/2 Iso over all existing. Then run epdm over from.the top down to where they can afford to stop. Then when they secure more funds continue down the roof. Repeat until it's complete. The. You guarantee not to have to back track.


----------



## peacefully777

*attach*


----------



## JBL

Toch is then way to go, If the leak problems is to bad that you have to tear off and replace wood . If it's a crack no to bad white mastic 951. If the roof can hold a coating with emulsion, polyester and white coating ,good to go. all depends on the leak problem. If you upload some pictures We can give you more tips.. here is an example of drain that I did. Sorry these post is old...hahaha.


----------



## angelbrown

DOW said:


> Hi
> I came across a repair the other day and I am not sure what to recommend so I thought I would ask here.
> 
> It is a commercial building with about a 3/12 pitch. It has Granulated peal and stick on it now.They of course just want to fix the area where it is leaking.The total roof is about 75 ft by 75ft.They are wanting me to fix about 25ft in and take it to the top.So I am wondering what kind of material would you use? More peel and stick? If so what do you recomend at the seems. Some one I know suggested going over the granulated peal and stick with torch down, Is that possible?
> 
> Any and all ideas are welcome Thanks!!DM


Hi,

Watch this online YouTube video from here might be you can get the idea about how to repair Commercial roof

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5jfKPMmt-I :yes:


----------



## johnmeto

Prime and frosty application would work. IDK how well another S/A would adhere to a granule surface, even with preparing. IDK about light or notwithstanding wiping.


----------



## Dobsonluke

Grace it lol stuffs bulletproof


----------

